# Easton EC90 SL Fork Opinion



## Clark (Aug 10, 2004)

I am looking at getting a new fork and was wondering if anyone has had any problems with this fork. I weigh around 200 and was wondering if this fork is stiff enough for someone in that range.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Awesome fork.*

Although even at my heaviest I'm 35 lbs less than you.


----------



## Chris V (Feb 12, 2005)

*Easton SLX*



Clark said:


> I am looking at getting a new fork and was wondering if anyone has had any problems with this fork. I weigh around 200 and was wondering if this fork is stiff enough for someone in that range.


 Just had one installed on my 2001 Litespeed Ultimate about 2 weeks ago so far so good. Its over 100 grams lighter than the Reynolds it replaced and is plenty stiff and has a nice ride.
Chris V
Fort Worth


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

I am 215 pds and no problem with this fork. I am using a 2006 EC90 SL in a straight fork.


----------

